# Brunnen finden



## Wuzzel (10. Aug. 2010)

Hallo, 
vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich einen vermutlich existierenden Brunnen finden kann, ohne dabei den ganzen Vorgarten umzugraben. 

Aus alten Erzählungen weiß ich, das bei mir im Vorgarten ein Brunnen sein soll, im Keller schaut auch ca. 2 cm ein Stück Eisenrohr aus dem Boden, welches einen Durchmesser von ca. 2-3 cm hat. Mutmaßlich führt dieses Rohr zum Brunnen im Vorgarten. 
Es geht so ca. 30 cm senkrecht in den Kellerboden und vermutlich dann in den Vorgarten. 
Ich habe mal gemessen, das Rohr müsste im Vorgarten auf ca. 100 cm Tiefe laufen. 
Fülle ich wasser in das Rohr, so gluckst es langsam weg.

Der ganze Brunnen ist vermutlich mit Haus zusammen gebaut. Also ca. 1929 
Ein Nachbar hat ein etwas jüngeres Haus, dort ist ein Brunn, der ca. 40cm unter Erdniveau mit einer Betonplatte abgedeckt ist. Ich vermute, das könnte bei uns ähnlich sein. 

Wie kann ich die Position finden, ohne eben alles aufzugraben.

Für sachdienliche Hinweise bin ich sehr dankbar.  

Wuzzel


----------



## Wild (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brunnen finden*

Hallo Wuzzel,
du könntest einen längeren Eisenstab nehmen und den in regelmäßigen Abständen in den Boden stoßen um so die Abdeckung zu finden.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Regs (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brunnen finden*

Hallo Wuzzel,
ein alter Bauer, auf dessen ehemaligem Feld ich seinen Brunnen suchte sagte mir gerade, er habe dafür die grünste Stelle in der Wiese gewählt. Eigentlich klar, dort ist sie am feuchtesten.

Wenn wir hier einen Brunnen bohren, lassen wir vorher einen Wünschelrutengänger kommen der schaut, wo das Wasser am weitesten an die Oberfläche kommt so dass nicht so tief gebohrt werden muss. 

Es ist allerdings so, dass alte Brunnen nicht unbedingt heute noch ergiebig sind - manchmal macht es mehr Sinn, nach einer neuen Bohrstelle zu suchen - und ohnehin, wenn der alte Brunnen vollkommen abgebaut und zugeschüttet wurde.

Nachtrag: Wenn Du berechtigte Hoffnungen hast, dass der Brunnen nicht demontiert wurde, kannst Du es auch mit einem Metalldetektor versuchen.


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brunnen finden*

Ich bin Stadtkind, hier ist der Brunnen einfach plump vorm Haus gebaut, so viel Platzauswahl gabs gar nicht, aber immerhin noch ca. 4 x12 meter, die abzusuchen sind.  Das er noch da ist da bin ich ziemlich sicher, mein Vater hatte nichts davon berichtet das der abgebaut wurde und da sich auch bei mir im Teich das Wasser bereits ab 1,60 Grabetiefe sammelt bin ich eigentlich ziemlich guter Hoffnung, das der Brunnen noch funktionieren könnte. 

Gewünschelt habe ich schon, aber das bringt mich zu keinem zuverlässigen Ergebnis, dafür gehen einfach zu viele Leitungen , Kanäle usw in der Nähe vorbei und die Rute schlägt nicht zuverlässig genug aus. Vielleicht war ich aber auch zu abgelenkt, ich werd die Tage noch nen Versuch machen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brunnen finden*

@norbert, hab hier sehr schweren lehmigen Boden, gibts nen Trick, den einfacher in den boden zu rammen ? 
Ich dachte auch schon an ein dünnes rohr, das ich in selben verfahren immer so nen guten Meter einspüle.
Hat damit jemand Erfahrung ? 

Wuzzel


----------



## Zermalmer (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brunnen finden*

Hallo Wuzzel,

Ich denke, dass da nicht all zu viele Winkel in der Leitung sein werden.
Das dürfte die Region schon einschränken.

Wie wäre es also mit einer (längeren) Rohrreinigungsspirale (o. Ähnliches)?

Diese natürlich nicht einfach nur ins Rohr rammen, sondern ruhig einführen, um ggf. zu 'spüren' ob ein Richtungswechsel vorhanden ist und nach wieviel Meter dann (hoffentlich) Ende ist.

Die eingeführten Strecken messen und dann im Aussenbereich, bei der Suche, mit diesen Längen arbeiten.

Selbst wenn Du damit nicht die genaue Richtung erhalten solltes... evt. lässt sich ein Radius um den Hausaustritt abgrenzen, der die Suche vereinfacht.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## rut49 (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brunnen finden*

Hallo Wuzzel,
Ein Bekannter von uns wollte sich einen Brunnen im Garten bauen,( er wohnt allerdings nicht in unserer Gegend) und der hat  einen Wünschelrutengänger angeheuert, der ihm genau sagen konnte, wo die Stelle zum bohren ist. Und es hat tatsächlich geklappt!
Vielleicht kannst du so jemanden auftreiben?
LG Regina


----------



## Zuckerschniss (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brunnen finden*

Hallo Wuzzel,

mir fällt da (statt Stangen) spontan die Bohrmaschine mit dem längsten Durchbruchbohrer ein. Das würde voraussetzen, dass die Platte wirklich nicht so tief liegt. Ansonsten Gewindestange auf die Bohrmaschine. Versuch ist es wert. Anfangen würde ich auf Höhe des Rohres in eurem Keller.


----------



## hoboo34 (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brunnen finden*

..wie wäre es den mit einem Metallsuchgerät (Nehme mal an das Rohr ist aus Metall), und / oder Ultraschall ?


----------



## toschbaer (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brunnen finden*

Hmmm Wolf,
vielleicht habe ich noch die Gabe.  
Es liegt bei uns in der Familie. :smoki
Und etwas ähnliches wie eine Wünschelrute habe ich auch.  

Wenn es nicht klappen sollte, habe ich immer noch einen Onkel der soll ein Wünschelrütengänger sein.

LG
Friedhelm, 
der mal seine Rute sucht


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brunnen finden*

Friedhelm, 
Versuch macht klug. 
Ich habs ja selber schon versucht, geht ja eigentlich auch ganz gut mit ner Astgabel, aber ich hatte keine Chance. 
Urlaub hab ich noch knapp drei Wochen und bin meistens zu Hause. Einfach kurz durchrufen, wenn DU in der Gegend bist. 
Bring nen Fahrer mit, es gibt Rosenlikör zu probieren  

Das mit dem Metallsuchgerät ist auch ne gute Idee oder mit der Bohrmascjhine. 
Wenns mal aufhört zu regnen werde ich testen. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## toschbaer (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brunnen finden*

Haoll Karsten,
ich habe es mit Kupferdraht gelernt!
War sehr überrascht, welche Gaben einem so gegeben sind  


LG
Frriedhelm,  
der Rosen ganz leckersch findet


----------



## axel (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brunnen finden*

Hallo Wuzzel

Ich würd das Rohr am Keller des Hauses durch buddeln freilegen und dem Rohr folgend weitergraben. Braucht ja nur ne Spatenbreite zu sein. Vielleicht findest Du ja noch andere Schätze auf dem Weg zum Brunnen 
Wenn Du den Brunnen gefunden hast kannste den Graben vielleicht noch verwenden um Leitungen reinzulegen. ( Wasser Stromleitung usw.)

lg
axel


----------



## Wild (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brunnen finden*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> @norbert, hab hier sehr schweren lehmigen Boden, gibts nen Trick, den einfacher in den boden zu rammen ?
> Ich dachte auch schon an ein dünnes rohr, das ich in selben verfahren immer so nen guten Meter einspüle.
> Hat damit jemand Erfahrung ?
> 
> Wuzzel



Hallo Wuzzel,
ich hatte für so etwas ähnliches einen gewundenen Tomatenstab aus dem Baumarkt genommen, den mit dem Schraubstock begradigt und unten "angespitzt".
Den habe ich immerhin auf 1,8m Tiefe rammen können.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brunnen finden*

Das Rohr im Haus geht unter dem Estrich ab, da will ich eigentlich nicht gerne freistemmen.
Es macht nur den Eindruck, als ob es nicht unbedingt im rechten Winkel zum Haus abgeht. 

Ich fahr jetzt mal in den Yippiyhahhhhhyaaahhhh Baumarkt und gucke mal, ob ich da nicht nen Stückchen Eisenrohr bekomme, wo ich oben den Gartenschlauch anklemme und dann plansche ich mal. 
Wenn ich damit natürlich Erfolg habe könnte der Rosenlikör für Friedhelm in weite Ferne rücken.
In 5 Minuten kommt jedenfalls der Kuchen aussem Ofen, dann fahren wir mal guckken, denn die Sonne ist auch wieder raus gekommen. 

Wuzzel


----------



## Jackson (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brunnen finden*

Hallo Wuzzel , 

beim Lesen deines Beitrages bin ich als Brunnenbesitzer und Feuerwehrmann auf eine Idee gekommen, die funzen könnte.

Dazu müßtest Du allerdings warten, bis es kühler wird, Luft- und Bodentemperatur bei ca. 10°Cel.

Wir haben bei uns in der Feuerwehr eine Infrarot-Wärmebildkamera , die müßte eigentlich auch bei einer Feuerwehr in deiner Nähe verfügbar sein.Frag doch mal nach.

Wenn man bei der entsprechenden Außentemperartur heißes ( kochendes )Wasser in das im Keller befindlichen Rohr füllt und dann im Außenbereich den Boden mit der Kamera abscannt
sollte man das heiße Wasser und damit den Rohrverlauf verfolgen können.

Gegen ne Spende in die Wehrkasse oder ne Grilleinladung sollte sich die zuständige Feuerwehr dafür gewinnen lassen.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brunnen finden*

Wir haben mittlerweile eine Stelle ausgemacht, an der wir die Tage mal buddeln werden. 
Das mit dem Eisenrohr funzt ganz gut, und man merkt sogar, ob der Wiederstand auf den man stösst nur ne Wurzel ist. 
Nachteil: ist jetzt alles matschig  

Schaun wir mal. 
Auf jeden Fall schon mal vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps und Ideen ! 

Wuzzel


----------



## Artur (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Brunnen finden*

Ich möchte jetzt niemanden zu nahe treten, aber das mit dem Wünschelruten ist doch scharlatanerie.


----------

